# Any interest???



## outdooraholic (Apr 15, 2008)

Ive got an older Indian archery stalker compound for sale (w/pics) in the classifieds. Its not getting much attention, but I think its because of the volume not the price!

thanks,
jake

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1053552260#post1053552260


----------

